# Ignore feature



## BocaBum99 (Nov 9, 2007)

Would it be possible to turn on the "ignore" feature so that individual posters can selectively choose to ignore the posts of posters of their choosing?

I believe it is a feature of vBulletin.

thanks.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 10, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Would it be possible to turn on the "ignore" feature so that individual posters can selectively choose to ignore the posts of posters of their choosing?
> 
> I believe it is a feature of vBulletin.
> 
> thanks.



Great idea...who do you want to ignore?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 10, 2007)

No need to turn it on - it's always been there.

Click on the poster's name in one of his/her posts, and select View Public Profile.

Alternate method: find the user via the Users List link in the blue bar near the top of the page and click the name to get to the profile.

When viewing the public profile, click "Add [Username] to your Ignore List" (in the bar below the username).

This is only of limited utility.  It will prevent you from seeing this person's posts, but if anybody quotes the user's post, you'll see the quote in the other person's post.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Doug,  I found it.


----------

